# Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*

					Maxis hat ein neues Update für Sim City veröffentlicht. Mit dem Patch auf Version 1.7 gibt es einige Verbesserungen bezüglich des Verkehrs im Spiel. Auch wurde die Performance auf leistungsschwächeren Systemen verbessert und es gibt einen neuen Server namens Asia 2.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*


----------



## Rollora (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*

7 Patches in ~einer Woche?
Nicht schlecht


----------



## unre4l (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*

Das Spiel kann eh nicht mehr gerettet werden, es sei denn sie Patchen diesen Onlinezwang raus, aber es wäre doch nicht EA, wenn sie das zulassen würden


----------



## Spinal (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*

Hallooooooo.... ist da Jemand? Hallooooooo??!!!

Hier sind die Sim City Spieler und Fans. Ist da Jemand? Ich wollte nur sagen, dass wir gerne größere Karten hätten! Halloooo kann jemand von Ea/Maxis mich und geschätzte Millionen andere Spieler höööören? Größere Kaaaaaaaarten wollen wir.


----------



## Fexzz (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*

Skyrim: Nach 3 DLCs und über 2 Jahren bei Patch 1.9 angelangt. Sim City schafft das bestimmt auch nächste Woche. 3 Wochen nach Release. Finds so traurig, dass das Spiel trotzdem so gut verkauft wurde.

Und das sogar obwohl hier im Forum soviel gemeckert wurde soviele da zugeschlagen haben.


----------



## Atma (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Und das sogar obwohl hier im Forum soviel gemeckert wurde soviele da zugeschlagen haben.


Das PCGH Forum ist und bleibt dahingehend total irrelevant. Hier hält sich nur ein Bruchteil aller Spieler auf.


----------



## jackyjakob (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*

SimCity braucht noch jede Menge Patches bis es aus der "Beta" Phase raus ist...
Ich habe es z.B. bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft das Kernelement des Spieles, nämlich den Multiplayer zu spielen, weil ich noch kein einziges öffentliches Spiel gefunden habe bei dem noch ein Platz frei ist.
Die höchste Spielgeschwindigkeit ist immer noch deaktiviert und man muss deshalb ewig warten bis man Geld für neue Gebäude verdient hat.
Schade um das eigentlich gute Spiel. Das Potential ist vorhanden aber Maxis und EA haben es vergeigt...


----------



## Fexzz (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*



Atma schrieb:


> Das PCGH Forum ist und bleibt dahingehend total irrelevant. Hier hält sich nur ein Bruchteil aller Spieler auf.


 
Ich meinte jetzt komplett aufs Forum bezogen. Also das hier sehr viele rumgemeckert haben aber hier im Forum trotzdem so viele zugeschlagen haben  Dass die paar hundert/tausend Leute hier kaum Relevanz haben bei den gesamtverkaufszahlen ist mir klar


----------



## Amigo (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*



> Die höchste Spielgeschwindigkeit ist immer noch deaktiviert und man muss  deshalb ewig warten bis man Geld für neue Gebäude verdient hat.



WTF? Wie peinlich ist das denn... mindestens genauso wie:
*• Traffic improvements: Emergency Vehicles will drive in empty lanes to get around traffic at intersections.*

Sollte diese Wegfindung nicht auch ohne Patch, ab Release funktionieren? Funktioniert es bisher wenigstens sporadisch oder gar nicht? 

Sooo fail... mal wieder, typisch. 

Much Fun


----------



## Lexx (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*

Wer kennt (noch) die Gschicht, vom Onkel Fritz, der hat ein Auto ohne Sitz..

Jetzt wissma, warum der Straciatello seinen Hut genommen bekommen haben wird, 

Schätze mal, in Kürze gibts in der PCG/H (Print) eine Rubrik, die sich Fiasko/Katastrophe
oder ähnlich nennt, in der über solche (historischen) - von Niederlagen möchte ich angesichts 
der Verkaufszahlen nicht sprechen - "go live"s berichtet wird. (The War Z war ja schon mal
ein Anfang.)

Eigentlich bedauerlich, erschreckend, skandalös, mehr apokalyptisch was in diesen 2 Wochen 
rund um dieses Spiel abgelaufen ist.

Wenn ich an die weiteren Lizenzen denke, die EA noch unverwertet besitzt, sehe ich eigentlich 
nur mehr pechschwarz am Horizont..


----------



## MESeidel (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*



jackyjakob schrieb:


> SimCity braucht noch jede Menge Patches bis es aus der "Beta" Phase raus ist...
> Ich  habe es z.B. bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft das Kernelement des  Spieles, nämlich den Multiplayer zu spielen, weil ich noch kein einziges  öffentliches Spiel gefunden habe bei dem noch ein Platz frei ist.


Also das versteh ich nicht.
Ja ich hab auch immer eine Weile gesucht, aber noch immer Startpunkte gefunden.
Waren aber immer aufgegebene Städte.
1 war unspielbar --> alles abgerissen und 3 Kredite laufen, 0 Rücklagen --> 24:00 pleite und keine Optionen
1 war schwer wieder in die Grünen zu bekommen ... kann leider leider nicht mehr geladen werden AAARGH
1 größere verbaute Stadt die aber low level lief ...  spiel ich jetzt immer
1 war ne kleine laufende Stadt mit viel Ressourcen ... war bei mir in der Region, nur mal rein geschaut

Zum Thema Region, das hat praktisch keine Bedeutung.
Besonders wenn es Fremde sind, also keine Freunde.
Bei mir sind von 16 Leute, 4 aktuell aktiv.
Ich bin schon froh dass mir die Nachbarstadt (zuletzt online vor 2 Wochen) die Ganze Zeit Kohle abgekauft hat ;o)



Amigo schrieb:


> WTF? Wie peinlich ist das denn... mindestens genauso wie:
> *• Traffic improvements: Emergency Vehicles will drive in empty lanes to get around traffic at intersections.*
> 
> Sollte diese Wegfindung nicht auch ohne Patch, ab Release funktionieren? Funktioniert es bisher wenigstens sporadisch oder gar nicht?


Vor dem Patch wurde immer der kürzeste Weg gewählt.
Völlig unabhängig von der Breite der Straße.
Stell dir vor es gibt eine 6 Spurige Straße in U Form und in der Mitte, also von links nach rechts, einen Feldweg.
Dann stellen (bis 1.7) sich trotzdem alle an den verklemmten Feldweg an.

Sporadisch heißt, die Funktion war schon im Spiel aber die Gewichtung so niedrig dass praktisch keine Probleme gelöst wurden.
 Siehe auch Blog Artikel mit Video vom Dev:
Blog Article

Das mit den Einsatzfahrzeugen hat bisher glaube gar nicht funktioniert.
Oft kommen Sie halt trotzdem durch weil selten alles komplett verklemmt ist.
Aber wenn kurze Geraden zwischen Kreuzungen sind, hingen sie schon mal im Verkehr.

Problematisch bleiben aber Straßenbahn und andere ÖPNV.
Da ist erklärt wie die funktionieren:
Blog Article
In großen Städten passiert es praktisch oft, dass alle Wagen dir gleichen Ziele anfahren und sich irgendwann in einem Gebiet sammeln.
Dadurch werden weit abgelegene Stationen (z.B. Flughafen) nicht bedient.
Die Passagiere warten dort aber trotzdem und können nicht ihr eigentliches Ziel erfüllen (z.B. Attraktion besuchen und dort Geld ausgeben^^).
Also meine Stadt hat nur noch Schulbusse, keine Busse oder Straba mehr.


----------



## Amigo (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*

Die armen Patienten... auf dem Feldweg in Khaus...


----------



## GrEmLiNg (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*

Boah die patchen aber verdammt viel


----------



## Infernal-jason (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*

Mir kommt es so vor als wären die von Maxis gar nicht fertig geworden, aber EA wollte den release termin einhalten. 
Dann kam halt ein 88% fertiges Spiel raus.

Die dachten das man die arbeit ja häppchen weise patchen kann und dann sagen: Wir geben uns viel mühe das spielerlebnis zu verbessern, 
was aber in wirklichkeit nur nachgeholte arbeit ist.

Aber eins muss man EA lassen. Die sorgen für massig unterhaltung in foren aller welt, und das kostenlos


----------



## BabaYaga (20. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt komplett aufs Forum bezogen. Also das hier sehr viele rumgemeckert haben aber hier im Forum trotzdem so viele zugeschlagen haben  Dass die paar hundert/tausend Leute hier kaum Relevanz haben bei den gesamtverkaufszahlen ist mir klar


 

Liegt daran weil die Leute keine Eier in der Hose haben und das "haben will" letztendlich dann doch überhand nimmt und alle Zweifel und der ganze EA Hass dann doch wieder von der Gier überwunden wird.

Ich erinnere an die ganzen Boykottgruppen bei MW3 wo dann mind 90% davon die ersten waren die es gekauft haben.
Seit FB hat sich das Verhalten von sehr vielen Menschen in der Richtung doch recht stark verändert wie ich immer mehr feststelle.
Jeder nimmt "scheinbar" überall teil, sagt zu allem ja und unterstützt auch alles, zumindest per Klick.
Hinter dem Monitor sieht es aber in der Regel dann anders aus... Leider 
Fazit: Große Klappe nix dahinter. Eh scho wissn...


----------



## Rollora (21. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*



Lexx schrieb:


> Schätze mal, in Kürze gibts in der PCG/H (Print) eine Rubrik, die sich Fiasko/Katastrophe
> oder ähnlich nennt, in der über solche (historischen) - von Niederlagen möchte ich angesichts
> der Verkaufszahlen nicht sprechen - "go live"s berichtet wird. (The War Z war ja schon mal
> ein Anfang.)
> ...


bin mir nicht sicher aber dachte eine ähnliche Galerie hab ich mal auf PCG gesehen.
Katastrophale Launches oder so, praktisch unspielbare Spiele beim Start.
Davon gabs einige: Story bugs im 2. von 20. Levels wo es nicht weiter ging oder einfach die Hälfte der Features nicht drin.
Aber Sim City erklimmt mit seinen 1 Mio verkauften Einheiten natürlich die Spitze...


Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Liegt daran weil die Leute keine Eier in  der Hose haben und das "haben will" letztendlich dann doch überhand  nimmt und alle Zweifel und der ganze EA Hass dann doch wieder von der  Gier überwunden wird.
> 
> Ich erinnere an die ganzen Boykottgruppen bei MW3 wo dann mind 90% davon die ersten waren die es gekauft haben.
> Seit FB hat sich das Verhalten von sehr vielen Menschen in der Richtung  doch recht stark verändert wie ich immer mehr feststelle.
> ...


 Naja das Problem ist weniger der katastrophale Launch, als die dummen Lügen (Berechnungen werden ausgelagert) kleinen Karten und für mich eben No-Go Origin bzw permanenter Onlinezwang.
Ich hab schon ein Online DRM, STEAM, das reicht mir da krieg ich FAST alles. Einzig Battlefield 3 hätte ich gern mal ausgiebiger gespielt. Aber egal.


----------



## sonnywhite (21. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*



Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Mir kommt es so vor als wären die von Maxis gar nicht fertig geworden, aber EA wollte den release termin einhalten.
> Dann kam halt ein 88% fertiges Spiel raus.
> 
> Die dachten das man die arbeit ja häppchen weise patchen kann und dann sagen: Wir geben uns viel mühe das spielerlebnis zu verbessern,
> ...


 


ist doch beim PC seit jahren standart. zu 75% fertig ausliefern und dann patchen was das zeug hält


----------



## MESeidel (21. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Patch 1.7 veröffentlicht*



Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Liegt daran weil die Leute keine Eier in der Hose haben und das "haben will" letztendlich dann doch überhand nimmt und alle Zweifel und der ganze EA Hass dann doch wieder von der Gier überwunden wird.


Es hat nichts mit Gier zu tun, wenn man Spaß an dem Spiel hat.
(was extrem einfach ist^^)
Auch über die Courage sagt das nichts aus.

Nur weil man das Spiel gekauft hat und gut findet, heißt das nicht dass man einzelne Aspekte auch immer gut findet.
Und umgedreht, nur weil man einzelne Probleme schlecht findet, muss man deswegen nicht das Ganze Spiel hassen.
Diese Schwarz/Weiß Denkweise ist mindestens genauso schlimm.
Und die Anmaßung über die Spieler urteilen zu können.

Jeder kann selbst entscheiden ob die Fehler ausschlaggebend genug für ihn sind auf den Kauf zu verzichten, oder ob der Spaß am Spiel einen ausreicht um über die Mängel hinweg zu sehen.
Ist doch bei jedem Produkt so.
Bei jeder Kaufentscheidung wägt man Positives und Negatives ab.

Das es Probleme gab die man nicht erwartet hat und nicht wissen konnte, mal leicht außen vor.
Wenn dann müsste das schon ein Gericht entscheiden ob die Mängel so gravierend waren, dass eine Täuschung des Kunden vor lag.
Und nicht die Meinung Einiger im Internet.


----------

